# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Από ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ Σήμερα...

## costas43gr

Ας καταγραφούμε εδώ τυχόν διαδρομές που δεν μπορούμε να περάσουμε, ενώ από άλλες διαδρομές πάμε, για να δουν - ειδοποιηθούν και να διορθώσουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι, τυχόν λάθη και παραλήψεις στις ρυθμίσεις των router τους.
Κόσμια φυσικά...υποδείξεις κάνουμε.  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα Κώστα καλώς άνοιξες το tread. 

Πιστεύω να αντεπεξέλθουμε οικολογικά και κόσμια, όπως έχουμε μάθει.

Παρακαλώ σεβασμός και επιείκεια κύριοι, διότι πρέπει όλα να τα λύνουμε με αλληλοσυνεργασία και σεβασμό.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, με σεβασμό την σοβαρότητα του tread.

Εγκαινιάζω το πρόβλημα της τρέχων εβδομάδας, (χωρίς να θέλω να σχολιάσω ακόμα .. σαν εμπλεκόμενος με την καλή έννοια), θα σχολιάσω μόλις το λύσουμε όλοι μαζί και πούμε τις γνώμες μας.

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=36219&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=124

Διαβάστε τα παραπάνω post που απαντήθηκαν στο *άνωθεν tread*, πριν βιαστείτε τε να φέρετε την γνώμη σας.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.
 ::

----------


## costas43gr

Κώστα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος αναφοράς σε κάτι που υποθηκε αλλού, αναφέρουμε ότι από εκεί πάμε, αλλά από εκεί δεν πάμε, εφόσον το έχουμε τσεκάρει, τα άλλα είναι μαϊντανός.

Ο έχων το πρόβλημα, αναφέρεται...  ::

----------


## fengi1

Το προβλημα.
ο geosid ( #12481) δε φτανει στο senius (#10636) και στους επομενους.
geosid > Pontikos > Chrisov > Djbill > timeout
με κλειστο το link pontikos:
geosid > noolis > NoisyJohn > Djbill > timeout
αλλη
geosid > scooby > nosma > blunky > timeout

O senius παει κανονικα απο την διαδρομη
senius > Top > sidis > geosid

Απο την quagga του geosid , αν αυτο βοηθαει


```
show ip bgp
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.14.0.1
*  10.2.173.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10636 i
*                   10.17.130.205                          0 3629 3115 4410 5078 10636 i
*                   10.38.135.41                           0 7411 13220 9664 14209 10636 i
*>                  10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 10636 i
*                   10.14.0.106                            0 13624 14601 14209 10636 i
```

Τι μπορει να φταιει και τι αλλο να ψαξουμε ;

----------


## Chrisov

Tracing route to http://www.imovies.awmn [10.19.180.10]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.chrisov.awmn [10.3.9.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-chrisov.pontikos.awmn [10.3.9.250]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-pontikos.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.109]
4 9 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-geosid.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.238]
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.19.180.10

Trace complete.

router.Chrisov.awmn> sh ip bgp 10.14.0.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.14.0.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to non peer-group peers:
10.3.9.246 10.3.9.254
14384 12481
10.3.9.250 from 10.3.9.250 (10.2.247.1)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
Last update: Thu Jun 19 06:43:43 2008

αν σας βοήθαει αυτο το trace απο μενα.
διαλεξα το imovies γιατι περναει το routing μεσα απο το Link του Geosid

----------


## Themis Ap

> Το προβλημα.
> ο geosid ( #12481) δε φτανει στο senius (#10636) και στους επομενους.
> geosid > Pontikos > Chrisov > Djbill > timeout
> με κλειστο το link pontikos:
> geosid > noolis > NoisyJohn > Djbill > timeout
> αλλη
> geosid > scooby > nosma > blunky > timeout
> 
> O senius παει κανονικα απο την διαδρομη
> ...


Πάντα κόβεται στο προηγούμενο κόμβο από τον senius (#10636);

Αν ναι τότε το πρόβλημα γιατί να μην είναι σε αυτόν τον κόμβο;

Εdit: Ο κόμβος geosid έχει πρόβλημα και με άλλους προορισμούς ή μόνο τον συγκεκριμένο; Μήπως κόβεται μετά το 3ο hop;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το προβλημα.
> ο geosid ( #12481) δε φτανει στο senius (#10636) και στους επομενους.
> geosid > Pontikos > Chrisov > Djbill > timeout
> με κλειστο το link pontikos:
> geosid > noolis > NoisyJohn > Djbill > timeout
> αλλη
> geosid > scooby > nosma > blunky > timeout
> 
> O senius παει κανονικα απο την διαδρομη
> ...


Με ένα-δυο traceroute δε μπορούμε να βγάλουμε κανένα συμπέρασμα. Μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε path που δε φαίνεται καθόλου στο traceroute.

*ΠΡΟΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ*
Κάνουμε traceroute σε ένα προορισμό και βρίσκουμε τον κόμβο στον οποίο κολλάμε δηλάδή ΔΕΝ φτάνουμε[/*:m:31yo54nz]Κάνουμε show ip bgp regexp nodeid$ στον router μας όπου nodeid το node ID του κόμβου που βρήκαμε στο προηγούμενο βήμα.[/*:m:31yo54nz]Κάνουμε show ip bgp regexp mynodeid$ στον router που βρήκαμε στο πρώτο βήμα όπου mynodeid είναι το node ID μας.[/*:m:31yo54nz]

*ΕΛΕΓΧΟΙ*
Static routes
Επιβεβαιώνουμε ότι το PATH που βρήκαμε στο βήμα 2 συμπίπτει με το traceroute. Αν δεν συμπίπτει τότε έχει μπει static route στο router που βλέπουμε τη διαφορά. Αν έχουμε πρόσβαση και στον router που δε φτάνουμε, κάνουμε τον ίδιο έλεγχο και εκεί με ανάποδο traceroute και το PATH που βρήκαμε στο βήμα 3.

BGP, firewalls κλπ.
Κάνουμε traceroute με ανάποδη σειρά στους κόμβους του PATH που βρήκαμε στο βήμα 3. Ο πρώτος router στον οποίον δε φτάνουμε έχει το πρόβλημα. Αν φτάνουμε σε όλους του κόμβους τότε υπάρχουν 2 περιπτώσεις:
Ο τελευταίος κόμβος (αυτός που βρήκαμε στο βήμα 1) έχει πρόβλημα και δε μπορεί να μας βρει.[/*:m:31yo54nz]Ο προτελευταίος κόμβος (τον τελευταίο που βλέπουμε να φτάνουμε στο βήμα 1) έχει πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να βρει τον προορισμό μας.[/*:m:31yo54nz]

----------


## fengi1

Οχι δεν κολαει στον προηγουμενο.
Κλεινω τα Link να παει απο αλλου . Απο το #10636 δεν περναει.
[attachment=0:8k5evccs]geo1.JPG[/attachment:8k5evccs]

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πάντα κόβεται στο προηγούμενο κόμβο από τον senius (#10636);
> 
> Αν ναι τότε το πρόβλημα γιατί να μην είναι σε αυτόν τον κόμβο;
> 
> Εdit: Ο κόμβος geosid έχει πρόβλημα και με άλλους προορισμούς ή μόνο τον συγκεκριμένο; Μήπως κόβεται μετά το 3ο hop;


Σίγουρα και τα δύο είναι πιθανά αλλά είναι μεγαλύτερη η πιθανότητα να έχει πρόβλημα 1 κόμβος και να μην ξέρει πως να βρει τον geosid (δηλαδή senius ή άλλος κόμβος στο PATH επιστροφής) από το να έχουν 2 κόμβοι (δηλαδή blucky, djbill) όπου και οι 2 να μη βρίσκουν προορισμούς πέρα από το senius.

----------


## Themis Ap

@fengi: Δεν κάνεις και ένα ποστ το conf της Quagga μπας και έχει ξεφύγει κάτι;

@Acinonyx: Απλά από τις 3 διαδρομές που έδωσε ο fengi τυχαίνει ( ::  να κόβεται ακριβώς μετά το 3ο hop. Δεν ξέρω αν μετά είναι σίγουρα ο senius ή πάντα έρχεται timeout μετά το 3ο hop...

----------


## fengi1

> Κάνουμε show ip bgp regexp nodeid$ στον router μας όπου nodeid το node ID του κόμβου που βρήκαμε στο προηγούμενο βήμα.




```
router.geosid.awmn#  show ip bgp regexp 10636
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.14.0.1
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*  10.2.24.0/24     10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 7522 10048 9968 4003 i
*  10.2.33.0/24     10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 3210 7347 i
*  10.2.68.0/24     10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 3210 7347 6257 i
*  10.2.156.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 5078 7522 10048 9968 i
*  10.2.158.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 8266 i
*  10.2.161.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 5078 7522 10048 i
*                   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 7522 10048 i
*  10.2.173.0/24    10.38.135.41                           0 7411 13220 9664 142
09 10636 i
*                   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 i
*>                  10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 i
*                   10.2.75.105                            0 7651 7603 9673 8245
 8266 10636 i
*                   10.17.130.205                          0 3629 3115 4410 5078
 10636 i
*  10.17.111.0/24   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 146 i
*  10.17.131.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 5078 i
*                   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 i
*  10.17.164.0/24   10.17.130.205                          0 3629 3115 4410 5078
 10636 14209 14601 i
*                   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 14209 14601 i
*                   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 14209 14601 i
*  10.17.167.0/24   10.17.130.205                          0 3629 3115 4410 5078
 10636 14209 14601 14600 i
*                   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 14209 14601 14600 i
*                   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 14209 14601 14600 i
*  10.19.147.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 14209 2720 i
*  10.19.165.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 14209 2720 i
*  10.21.134.0/24   10.38.135.41                           0 7411 13220 9664 757
8 4371 3460 6695 8000 3132 10543 12164 4016 7260 7425 9115 8008 9270 7335 405 23
 3451 3473 11399 3110 4935 913 72 2804 2801 45 1286 9857 6496 9637 10826 2331 23
 3451 2581 7390 3749 13133 8360 2272 841 1589 6401 6718 1 2590 1397 4903 6912 10
356 10311 3369 3990 9334 6561 2198 9015 5061 1130 1766 1790 7164 10853 7522 827
2113 12033 13550 4462 10787 10636 3210 7347 4097 891 10311 11113 11391 4410 9247
 7430 957 6886 3298 57 533 2578 416 3751 11442 11519 13190 4704 8580 10130 6506
3725 2379 4790 1897 616 633 1317 7626 7284 12633 7618 7172 3115 4410 6610 10721
799 979 10887 7280 i
*>                  10.14.0.110                            0 14384 7196 3687 723
6 6631 3460 6695 8000 3132 10543 12164 4016 7260 7425 9115 8008 9270 7335 405 23
 3451 3473 11399 3110 4935 913 72 2804 2801 45 1286 9857 6496 9637 10826 2331 23
 3451 2581 7390 3749 13133 8360 2272 841 1589 6401 6718 1 2590 1397 4903 6912 10
356 10311 3369 3990 9334 6561 2198 9015 5061 1130 1766 1790 7164 10853 7522 827
2113 12033 13550 4462 10787 10636 3210 7347 4097 891 10311 11113 11391 4410 9247
 7430 957 6886 3298 57 533 2578 416 3751 11442 11519 13190 4704 8580 10130 6506
3725 2379 4790 1897 616 633 1317 7626 7284 12633 7618 7172 3115 4410 6610 10721
799 979 10887 7280 i
*  10.23.48.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 9626 i
*  10.24.58.0/24    10.17.130.205                          0 3629 8710 2198 6561
 9334 2121 14405 11565 7651 7603 2578 8093 4263 1790 23 405 2339 10853 7522 827
2720 3725 12088 11217 4002 616 3990 8580 14630 1982 6275 11442 2379 1286 633 258
1 7390 1270 2662 3749 13133 3210 10636 8266 4272 3280 6038 i
*>                  10.38.135.41                           0 7411 9015 2198 6561
 9334 2121 14405 11565 7651 7603 2578 8093 4263 1790 23 405 2339 10853 7522 827
2720 3725 12088 11217 4002 616 3990 8580 14630 1982 6275 11442 2379 1286 633 258
1 7390 1270 2662 3749 13133 3210 10636 8266 4272 3280 6038 i
*  10.27.232.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 8266 4272 3280 i
*  10.29.80.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 2615 i
*  10.29.85.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 2615 8892 i
*  10.29.91.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 8973 i
*  10.34.64.0/24    10.38.135.41                           0 7411 13220 9664 142
09 10636 6275 i
*                   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 i
*>                  10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 6275 i
*  10.35.164.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 6718 i
*  10.37.61.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 2482 i
*  10.37.63.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 3668 ?
*  10.37.68.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 2482 7800 i
*  10.41.229.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 5078 7522 i
*                   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 7522 i
*  10.41.230.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 5078 7522 8647 i
*                   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 7522 8647 i
*  10.41.231.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 5078 7522 8647 11299 i
*                   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 7522 8647 11299 i
*  10.45.170.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 7484 i
*  10.46.168.0/24   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 146 413 i
*  10.47.140.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 8973 2134 1431 i
*  10.47.143.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 8973 2134 i
*  10.48.232.0/24   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 1
0636 5078 7522 10048 2111 i
*> 10.67.166.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10634 50
13 144 3996 913 4342 9714 2523 6202 6561 6727 416 2578 8093 4263 1790 23 2331 34
73 92 616 276 3115 4410 6610 10721 7311 14630 1982 6275 10636 8266 2581 10853 75
22 5078 4410 11391 11113 10311 3369 3990 8580 4704 2036 3506 2725 2300 9358 i
*                   10.14.0.110                            0 14384 12992 10787 4
462 10634 5013 144 3996 913 4342 9714 2523 6202 6561 6727 416 2578 8093 4263 179
0 23 2331 3473 92 616 276 3115 4410 6610 10721 7311 14630 1982 6275 10636 8266 2
581 10853 7522 5078 4410 11391 11113 10311 3369 3990 8580 4704 2036 3506 2725 23
00 9358 i
*> 10.70.58.0/24    10.14.0.110                            0 14384 7196 3687 723
6 6631 3460 6695 8000 3132 10543 12164 4016 633 2125 841 1589 6162 9697 1273 328
6 1 6718 3757 7430 9247 4410 5078 7522 4592 2662 1897 4790 2113 72 806 4097 410
913 2379 1286 8580 8266 10636 14209 3530 5091 10523 2288 10634 2628 913 410 4097
 891 416 240 884 3789 2801 941 1557 1064 38 6840 7298 2720 543 13133 3210 1982 1
107 9960 10727 7706 9269 6496 11399 3473 3451 4936 4371 2581 10853 4492 7172 761
8 10787 4462 3183 8039 3990 6751 9181 7830 6103 10721 7311 14630 57 3298 9632 73
33 9716 8592 14686 i
*  10.77.92.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 6275 1 10616 i
*  10.83.252.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 8266 4272 4263 i
*  10.84.68.0/24    10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 14209 3530 9362 i
*  10.84.237.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 14209 3530 i
*  10.85.2.0/24     10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 14209 3530 10494 i
*  10.87.188.0/24   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 8266 4272 i
*  10.87.236.0/24   10.17.130.205                          0 3629 3115 4410 5078
 10636 14209 i
*                   10.14.0.98                             0 13906 4462 10787 10
636 14209 i

Total number of prefixes 42
router.geosid.awmn#
```




> Κάνουμε show ip bgp regexp mynodeid$ στον router που βρήκαμε στο πρώτο βήμα όπου mynodeid είναι το node ID μας.


[code:1tlycxas]Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.98.6).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.


User Access Verification

Password:
router.senius.awmn>
router.senius.awmn> enable
Password:
router.senius.awmn> enable
Password:
Password:
router.senius.awmn#
router.senius.awmn# show ip bgp regexp 12481
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.2.173.1
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

Network Next Hop Metric LocPrf Weight Path
* 10.2.75.0/24 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 7651 i
*> 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 765
1 i
* 10.2.234.0/24 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 139
06 i
* 10.2.251.0/24 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 139
06 13996 i
* 10.14.0.0/24 10.2.158.253 0 8266 12088 14384 12
481 i
* 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 i
* 10.2.173.102 0 5078 4410 3115 3629
12481 i
*> 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 i
* 10.14.148.0/24 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 14835 199 i
* 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 148
35 199 i
* 10.2.158.253 0 8266 12088 14384 12
481 14835 199 i
* 10.19.163.0/24 10.2.173.110 0 3210 1982 14630 408
4 9713 8345 3929 12992 10787 7618 12633 7284 7578 8726 9077 7270 7056 4028 4266
6202 2523 9714 13457 8387 6561 6727 416 2578 8093 4263 1790 1766 1130 4029 5091
3473 92 616 276 3115 4410 11391 11113 10311 10356 6912 4903 1397 6501 4119 6980
7303 6134 11984 9474 11224 1189 9643 4888 11583 12813 9288 2801 45 1286 2581 345
1 23 2331 9158 6496 9857 3312 1124 9664 12274 7164 10853 4492 11565 7651 12481 1
3906 8449 3990 7234 7902 7337 3725 12088 8266 8580 4704 10016 3749 11607 9735 90
31 2125 4500 7187 9373 3098 8933 12084 14018 8863 7888 6787 11442 8506 2628 913
72 2113 827 7522 5078 4410 6610 10721 799 12617 8289 i
*> 10.34.64.229 0 6275 1982 14630 408
4 9713 8345 3929 12992 10787 7618 12633 7284 7578 8726 9077 7270 7056 4028 4266
6202 2523 9714 13457 8387 6561 6727 416 2578 8093 4263 1790 1766 1130 4029 5091
3473 92 616 276 3115 4410 11391 11113 10311 10356 6912 4903 1397 6501 4119 6980
7303 6134 11984 9474 11224 1189 9643 4888 11583 12813 9288 2801 45 1286 2581 345
1 23 2331 9158 6496 9857 3312 1124 9664 12274 7164 10853 4492 11565 7651 12481 1
3906 8449 3990 7234 7902 7337 3725 12088 8266 8580 4704 10016 3749 11607 9735 90
31 2125 4500 7187 9373 3098 8933 12084 14018 8863 7888 6787 11442 8506 2628 913
72 2113 827 7522 5078 4410 6610 10721 799 12617 8289 i
* 10.19.180.0/24 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 14835 i
*> 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 148
35 i
* 10.2.158.253 0 8266 12088 14384 12
481 14835 i
* 10.31.184.0/24 10.2.173.106 0 10787 4462 13906 12
481 7651 7603 2578 i
* 10.34.166.0/24 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 14835 2510 i
* 10.38.125.0/24 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 7411 9015 5061 i
* 10.38.135.0/24 10.2.158.253 0 8266 12088 14384 12
481 7411 i
* 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 7411 i
*> 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 741
1 i
* 10.40.182.0/24 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 7411 9015 i
* 10.42.77.0/24 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 139
06 8449 i
* 10.44.188.0/24 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 7651 3936 i
* 10.67.160.0/24 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 148
35 199 3665 1877 3329 2315 1 10616 7384 2300 i
* 10.69.217.0/24 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 148
35 199 10968 i
* 10.2.173.106 0 10787 12992 14384 1
2481 14835 199 10968 i
* 10.69.226.0/24 10.2.173.102 0 5078 7522 827 2113
38 941 10968 956 706 1453 2350 1702 3990 7051 7284 12633 6675 3773 1363 3629 871
0 2198 9015 7411 12481 14835 199 3665 1877 9205 12546 i
* 10.2.173.114 0 14209 2720 7298 684
0 38 941 10968 956 706 1453 2350 1702 3990 7051 7284 12633 6675 3773 1363 3629 8
710 2198 9015 7411 12481 14835 199 3665 1877 9205 12546 i
*> 10.34.64.229 0 6275 1 2804 2801 94
1 10968 956 706 1453 2350 1702 3990 7051 7284 12633 6675 3773 1363 3629 8710 219
8 9015 7411 12481 14835 199 3665 1877 9205 12546 i
* 10.2.173.110 0 3210 123 1286 45 28
01 941 10968 956 706 1453 2350 1702 3990 7051 7284 12633 6675 3773 1363 3629 871
0 2198 9015 7411 12481 14835 199 3665 1877 9205 12546 i
* 10.2.158.253 0 8266 8580 45 2801 9
41 10968 956 706 1453 2350 1702 3990 7051 7284 12633 6675 3773 1363 3629 8710 21
98 9015 7411 12481 14835 199 3665 1877 9205 12546 i
* 10.80.242.0/24 10.2.173.114 0 14209 3530 5091 347
3 3451 1265 405 23 3451 2581 12274 9664 13220 7411 12481 13906 4462 7902 6830 50
78 146 280 7234 3990 8580 2125 841 7172 4492 10853 7347 3210 3451 1265 393 14678
i
*> 10.2.158.253 0 8266 4272 4263 1790
23 1265 405 23 3451 2581 12274 9664 13220 7411 12481 13906 4462 7902 6830 5078
146 280 7234 3990 8580 2125 841 7172 4492 10853 7347 3210 3451 1265 393 14678 i
* 10.34.64.229 0 6275 11442 616 92 3
473 3451 1265 405 23 3451 2581 12274 9664 13220 7411 12481 13906 4462 7902 6830
5078 146 280 7234 3990 8580 2125 841 7172 4492 10853 7347 3210 3451 1265 393 146
78 i
* 10.86.91.0/24 10.2.173.110 0 3210 3629 12481 765
1 7603 i

Total number of prefixes 19
router.senius.awmn#
[/code]



> Static routes
> Επιβεβαιώνουμε ότι το PATH που βρήκαμε στο βήμα 2 συμπίπτει με το traceroute. Αν δεν συμπίπτει τότε έχει μπει static route στο router που βλέπουμε τη διαφορά. Αν έχουμε πρόσβαση και στον router που δε φτάνουμε, κάνουμε τον ίδιο έλεγχο και εκεί με ανάποδο traceroute και το PATH που βρήκαμε στο βήμα 3.


Αυτο δε το καταλαβα.
[color=#BF0000:1tlycxas]EDIT[/color]
AΝ εννοεις αυτο 
* 10.2.173.0/24 10.38.135.41 0 7411 13220 9664 142
09 10636 i 
ετσι προσπαθει να παει
αλλα ο 10636 εδω δειχνει 
10.14.0.0/24 10.2.158.253 0 8266 12088 14384 12
481 i
ενω στο miktorik παει senius > TOP > sidis > geosid
Eδω υπαρχει μια διαφορα αλλα μπορει να ηταν της στιγμης.





> BGP, firewalls κλπ.
> Κάνουμε traceroute με ανάποδη σειρά στους κόμβους του PATH που βρήκαμε στο βήμα 3. Ο πρώτος router στον οποίον δε φτάνουμε έχει το πρόβλημα. Αν φτάνουμε σε όλους του κόμβους τότε υπάρχουν 2 περιπτώσεις:
> 
> 1. Ο τελευταίος κόμβος (αυτός που βρήκαμε στο βήμα 1) έχει πρόβλημα και δε μπορεί να μας βρει.
> 2. Ο προτελευταίος κόμβος (τον τελευταίο που βλέπουμε να φτάνουμε στο βήμα 1) έχει πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να βρει τον προορισμό μας.


Δεν υπαρχει firewall σε κανεναν ουτε static routes
O 10636 φτανει στον 12481 και οσοι τουλαχιστον μπορω να δω.

----------


## Acinonyx

> O 10636 φτανει στον 12481 και οσοι τουλαχιστον μπορω να δω.


  ::   ::   ::  

Τί εννοείς φτάνει;;;

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> O 10636 φτανει στον 12481 και οσοι τουλαχιστον μπορω να δω.
> 
> 
>     
> 
> Τί εννοείς φτάνει;;;


Οτι κανει trace
[attachment=0:2qd8i9ao]s-g.JPG[/attachment:2qd8i9ao]
Δες αυτο
EDIT
AΝ εννοεις αυτο
* 10.2.173.0/24 10.38.135.41 0 7411 13220 9664 142
09 10636 i
ετσι προσπαθει να παει
αλλα ο 10636 εδω δειχνει
10.14.0.0/24 10.2.158.253 0 8266 12088 14384 12
481 i
ενω στο miktorik παει senius > TOP > sidis > geosid
Eδω υπαρχει μια διαφορα αλλα μπορει να ηταν της στιγμης.

Το σιγουρο ειναι πως υπαρχει μια διαφορετικη διαδρομη απο τον εναν στον αλλο.

----------


## blucky

> Το προβλημα.
> ...αλλη
> geosid > scooby > nosma > blucky > timeout


Αυτό πότε έπαιξε τελευταία φορα?
Απ' όσο γνωρίζω ο κόμβος του scooby είναι κάτω τουλάχιστον σήμερα...

άρα κανονικά το scooby --> nosma δεν έπρεπε να περάσει...

Για του λόγου το αληθές
Tracing route to gw-geosid.scooby.awmn [10.14.0.106]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.xxx.xxx
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.blucky.awmn [10.87.236.253]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.senius.awmn [10.2.173.113]
4 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
5 6 ms 7 ms 5 ms minoas.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.133]
6 12 ms 4 ms 2 ms 10.17.130.202
7 3 ms 21 ms 2 ms 10.38.135.42
 8 * * * Request timed out.

Ενώ εφόσον έχω link με nosma και αυτός με scooby έπρεπε να πάω με 2 hop!

Στο άλλο άκρο πάιζει (geosid inf)
Tracing route to gw-scooby.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.105]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.xxx.xxx
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.blucky.awmn [10.87.236.253]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.senius.awmn [10.2.173.113]
4 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
5 26 ms 5 ms 7 ms minoas.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.133]
6 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.17.130.202
7 15 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-scooby.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.105]
Trace complete.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


Δε γίνεται αυτό!!! Από τη στιγμή που ολοκληρώνεται το traceroute προς τον geosid, υπάρχει reachability αμφίδρομα. Πήγε το πακέτο UDP που έστειλε το traceroute στον geosid και γύρισε και η απάντηση στον senius.

Σίγουρα υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο firewall, ΝΑΤ κλπ.

----------


## fengi1

Ο SCOOBY πριν λιγη ωρα επεσε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Το προβλημα.
> ...αλλη
> geosid > scooby > nosma > blucky > timeout
> 
> 
> Αυτό πότε έπαιξε τελευταία φορα?
> Απ' όσο γνωρίζω ο κόμβος του scooby είναι κάτω τουλάχιστον σήμερα...
> ...


Γράφε λίγο πιό ξεκαθαρά για να μην χρειάζεται να κάνουμε extra post ζητώντας διευκρινίσεις.

Έχεις δύο traceroute προς το ίδιο προορισμό και το ένα φτάνει και το άλλο όχι. Είναι την ίδια χρονική στιγμή; Από ποιούς routers είναι το καθένα;

----------


## Themis Ap

Από ότι βλέπω είναι από ένα trace για κάθε άκρο του λινκ scooby-geosid. Ο ένας router δουλεύει και ο άλλος όχι.

Στο πρώτο βήμα βλέπω ένα 192.168.xx.xx. Σε ποιόν router είναι αυτό;

----------


## fengi1

Aυτο που μου φαινετε περιεργο ειναι οτι ενω μεσα απο το ρουτερ το Trace δειχνει 
12992 14384 10787 10636

κανοντας απο router.senius.awmn# show ip bgp regexp 12481 
10.14.0.0/24 10.2.158.253 0 8266 12088 14384 12
481 i

----------


## blucky

> Γράφε λίγο πιό ξεκαθαρά για να μην χρειάζεται να κάνουμε extra post ζητώντας διευκρινίσεις.
> 
> Έχεις δύο traceroute προς το ίδιο προορισμό και το ένα φτάνει και το άλλο όχι. Είναι την ίδια χρονική στιγμή; Από ποιούς routers είναι το καθένα;


Ήθελα να επιβεβαιώσω ότι ο scooby έιναι down και έκανα Post 2 trace routes από το PC μου προς 2 IP του ίδιο subnet (inf sccoby δεν απαντά - inf geosid απαντά), άρα ο scooby είναι εκτός.  ::  

Τώρα διαβάζοντας το πρόβλημα του geosid στο thread αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μπορεί να με δει μέσω senius...
Ο fengi νομίζω είπε ότι εφόσον απαντά το traceroute αυτό δεν μπορέι να ισχύει...  ::  και συμφωνώ μαζί του. Εγώ μέσω senius προς geosid πάιρνω acks!  ::

----------


## blucky

> Από ότι βλέπω είναι από ένα trace για κάθε άκρο του λινκ scooby-geosid. Ο ένας router δουλεύει και ο άλλος όχι.


Σωστός  ::  




> Στο πρώτο βήμα βλέπω ένα 192.168.xx.xx. Σε ποιόν router είναι αυτό;


Είναι ο router του LAN μου πίσω από NAT... Απλά ξεκίνησα το traceroute από το PC μου.

----------


## fengi1

Ψαχνοντας τωρα βλεπω οτι στο senius δε φτανει ουτε ο SV1GGC (#7651)
Η διαδρομη ειναι ασχετη με τις αλλες.
SV1GGC (#7651) > sv1aiz (#7603) > Wizard (#8245) > Warlock (#8266) > senius
ενω ο senius φτανει SV1GGC (#7651.
Με επιασε πονοκεφαλος  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ρε παιδιά μήπως μερικά λινκ κάνουν το γνωστό up/down κάθε 1 με 2 sec και τρελαίνετε η quagga ? Γιαυτό μια πάει και μια δεν πάει και άλλα τέτοια.
Οσοι έχετε υποψία και πρόσβαση σε κάποιους routers που δεν μπορεί κάποιος λόγο χρόνου να δει, ας ρίξει μια ματιά ποιο διεξοδική.
Αν είναι όλα οκ από ρυθμίσεις κάτι άλλο δεν πάει καλά.
Δες τε τα log files για περίεργα μηνύματα μπας και βγει κάτι.

----------


## Chrisov

> Οχι δεν κολαει στον προηγουμενο.
> Κλεινω τα Link να παει απο αλλου . Απο το #10636 δεν περναει.
> [attachment=0axxv83a]geo1.JPG[/attachmentaxxv83a]


Βλέπω εδώ στο screenshot οτί κόβεται μέσα στον djbill.
Δηλάδη φέυγοντας από μένα δεν συνεχίζει μέσω του djbill

----------


## Acinonyx

Λέτε άκυρα πράγματα. Συγκεντρωθείτε.

*Από τη στιγμή που το traceroute από τον senius φτάνει στον geosid δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα routing αλλά κάποιο firewall ή NAT*

----------


## fengi1

Γιωργο δε παιζει αυτο που λες. 5 Ατομα εχουμε μπει στο ρουτερ , αν ηταν γειωμα απο εκει θα φαινοταν.
Και δε πιστευω πως υπαρχει ενας στο δικτυο που θα εκοβε κομβο. Ειναι ξεκαθαρο αυτο.
Εδω καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει με τα routes Που δεν ξερουμε πως θα εντοπισουμε.
Μου ειχε πει ο acoul πριν λιγο καιρο σε παρομοιο προβλημα ( που δεν εφτανα στον ozonet - και τελικα διορθωθηκε κανοντας disable το λινκ με pontikos ) 
οτι ο καθε ρουτερ ενημερωνει τον γειτονα του.
Ενας που τρεχει BGP να ενημερωσει λαθος το routing table ενημερωνει λαθος και τους διπλανους του.
Δεν ειμαι ειδικος , οπως τα καταλαβαινω τα λεω.

----------


## Neuro

Τα Γαλλικά σας και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα, πήραν την ανάλογη θέση στα Ο.Τ.

Είναι τόσο δύσκολο, να λέτε τη γνώμη σας χωρίς να τη στολίζετε με βρισιές, χαρακτηρισμούς και προσωπικές επιθέσεις; Ξανα-ματα-παρακαλάω, πιο χαλαρά, δε βγαίνει τίποτα με το να το κάνουμε μπάχαλο κάθε φορά.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ενας που τρεχει BGP να ενημερωσει λαθος το routing table ενημερωνει λαθος και τους διπλανους του.


*Από τη στιγμή τα traceroute του senius ολοκληρώνονται, η δρομολόγηση λειτουργεί σωστά αμφίδρομα.-* Οπότε σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποιο ενεργό firewall ή ΝΑΤ. Δε λέω ότι είναι εσκεμμένο, μπορεί να είναι misconfiguration ή μπορεί να είναι κάποιο γενικό πρόβλημα του mikrotik (όπως πολλά άλλα). Μη ξεχνάμε ότι το winbox και η κονσόλα του mikrotik είναι ένα user interface και δεν έχουμε ιδέα τι γίνεται από κάτω.

----------


## blucky

Όποιος έχει διάθεση μπορεί να βοηθηθεί απο αυτό...
http://www.wireshark.org/

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν τρέχει σε mikrotik.

Αν κάποιος ξέρει πως μπορούμε να δούμε την κίνηση που διέρχεται από το router του senius (tcpdump???), μπορούμε να δούμε αν τα πακέτα που του φτάνουν, φεύγουν ή στέκονται εκεί.

----------


## fengi1

Εδω και λιγα λεπτα και οι 2 κομβοι ( geosid - sv1ggc ) φτανουν.
[attachment=0:1xrakzx0]s2.JPG[/attachment:1xrakzx0]
Το πρωι εκανα ενα clear BGP ALL στην quagga του senius.

----------


## JB172

Μετά από έλεγχο που έκανα στους routers των senius και djbill δεν βρήκα firewall ή nat.
Xθες πέρασα την quagga 0.98.6-5 στον djbill (είχε την 0.98.6)
Και είχα κάνει και clear ip bgp * και στους 2 routers.

Χθες το βράδυ μας παίδεψε ο router του pontikos για πέρασμα quagga.
Μετά από 4 εγκαταστάσεις αρνιόταν κατηγορηματικά να routάρει και απλά αντικαταστήσαμε τον σκληρό δίσκο του με μία CF. 
Μέσα στο ΣΚ θα προσπαθήσω πάλι να του εγκαταστήσω quagga σε νέα CF.
Οπότε ας δούμε μετά αν υπάρχει πάλι πρόβλημα.

----------


## romias

> Μετά από έλεγχο που έκανα στους routers των senius και djbill δεν βρήκα firewall ή nat.
> Xθες πέρασα την quagga 0.98.6-5 στον djbill (είχε την 0.98.6)
> Και είχα κάνει και clear ip bgp * και στους 2 routers.
> 
> Χθες το βράδυ μας παίδεψε ο router του pontikos για πέρασμα quagga.
> Μετά από 4 εγκαταστάσεις αρνιόταν κατηγορηματικά να routάρει και απλά αντικαταστήσαμε τον σκληρό δίσκο του με μία CF. 
> Μέσα στο ΣΚ θα προσπαθήσω πάλι να του εγκαταστήσω quagga σε νέα CF.
> Οπότε ας δούμε μετά αν υπάρχει πάλι πρόβλημα.


 Ασφαλώς το προβλημα δεν βρήσκετε στον ποντικο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εδω και λιγα λεπτα και οι 2 κομβοι ( geosid - sv1ggc ) φτανουν.
> [attachment=0:tz68a523]s2.JPG[/attachment:tz68a523]
> Το πρωι εκανα ενα clear BGP ALL στην quagga του senius.



Πολύ σημαντική ερώτηση: Η διαδρομή αποστολής είναι η ίδια με την διαδρομή λήψης τώρα που δουλευει;

----------


## JB172

> Ασφαλώς το προβλημα δεν βρήσκετε στον ποντικο.


Οντως δεν βρίσκεται στον pontikos το πρόβλημα, μιας και από εκεί πέρναγε ο geosid.

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Εδω και λιγα λεπτα και οι 2 κομβοι ( geosid - sv1ggc ) φτανουν.
> [attachment=0:3cs0uwqu]s2.JPG[/attachment:3cs0uwqu]
> Το πρωι εκανα ενα clear BGP ALL στην quagga του senius.
> 
> 
> 
> Πολύ σημαντική ερώτηση: Η διαδρομή αποστολής είναι η ίδια με την διαδρομή λήψης τώρα που δουλευει;


Τωρα δε δουλευει παλι για να δω.
edit
Δουλευει μια στις τοσες.
Και οταν φτανει η διαδρομη στο trace απο τον εναν ρουτερ στον αλλον ειναι διαφορετικη.

sv1ggc --> senius
geosid > SCOOBY > Nosma > blucky > senius
10.2.75.106 
10.14.0.106 
10.14.3.70
10.87.236.5 
10.2.173.1

senius --> sv1ggc
TOP > sidis > geosid > sv1ggc
10.2.173.110
10.17.122.133
10.17.130.202
10.14.0.105
10.2.75.65
ή κανει και αυτο , οπως του ερθει.
Warlock > fengi1 > pontikos > geosid > sv1ggc

----------


## Chrisov

Πάντως από προηγούμενο trace χανόταν μέτα από μενα, οταν προσπαθούσε να περάσει από djbill

download/file.php?id=23681

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μετά από έλεγχο που έκανα στους routers των senius και djbill δεν βρήκα firewall ή nat.
> Xθες πέρασα την quagga 0.98.6-5 στον djbill (είχε την 0.98.6)
> Και είχα κάνει και clear ip bgp * και στους 2 routers.
> 
> Χθες το βράδυ μας παίδεψε ο router του pontikos για πέρασμα quagga.
> Μετά από 4 εγκαταστάσεις αρνιόταν κατηγορηματικά να routάρει και απλά αντικαταστήσαμε τον σκληρό δίσκο του με μία CF. 
> Μέσα στο ΣΚ θα προσπαθήσω πάλι να του εγκαταστήσω quagga σε νέα CF.
> Οπότε ας δούμε μετά αν υπάρχει πάλι πρόβλημα.


Μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι στους άλλους routers επιστροφής..

----------


## JB172

Κατόπιν εκτενή ελέγχου σε διάφορους routers που διαθέτουν και adsl router,
βρήκα ότι είχαν destination address 0.0.0.0/0 με default gateway σε 10άρα ip του adsl router, χωρίς την ύπαρξη ξεχωριστού routing table για το internet.
Εγιναν οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα έχουμε προβλήματα δρομολόγησης και πιθανές δημιουργίες μαύρων τρυπών στο routing, εξαιτίας των default gateways.

Παραθέτω το link για να το μάθουμε/θυμηθούμε όλοι και να κάνουμε τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις όπου χρειάζεται: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=368179
Τα ίδια πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν και στη σύνδεση vpn (πχ. από τον σύλλογο) που μπορεί να έχετε. Υπάρχει εκτενή αναφορά και σε αυτό, μέσα στο tutorial.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν και firewall/nat σε κάποιους κόμβους και το γεγονός αυτό να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανε ο acinonyx.

Από ότι είδαμε με τον fengi1, κάνοντας διάφορα traceroute, φαίνεται να έχουν λυθεί τα προβλήματα. Για να δούμε από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## klarabel

Mπράβο μαστόρια !!  ::   ::

----------


## Chrisov

Καλή δουλειά!!!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Καλή δουλειά, αλλά ''ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη''....  ::  
Ολα είναι εδώ μέσα γραμμένα, με πάρα πολλά tutorial και εκτενείς αναφορές σε παρόμοια προβλήματα και άλλα...λίγο ψάξιμο δεν βλάπτει.

----------


## JB172

Από το στόμα σου και στου θεού τ' αυτί.
 ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ  ::

----------


## badge

Τα άσχετα και εμπρηστικά μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ.

Παρακαλώ κρατήστε ένα επίπεδο, τουλάχιστον σε θέματα δρομολόγησης. Το θέμα μας δεν είναι πόσο περνάω και πόσο τραβάω, το θέμα είναι αν περνάω από κάπου ή όχι. Όπως έγραψε και ο costas43gr στη αρχή αυτού του thread, οτιδήποτε κάνετε πρέπει να γίνεται *"Κόσμια φυσικά"*. Αν μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε έχοντας πρόσβαση σε κάποιους κόμβους και να ελέγξετε διαδρομές, κάντε το, θα συμβάλλει στον εντοπισμό του προβλήματος. Αν θέλετε να μειώσετε κάποιον ή να στήσετε καυγά, εδώ δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος. Βασικά πουθενά δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος για τέτοιο σκοπό σε αυτό το forum.

Peace and unity, honor and dignity.

----------


## jamesbond

C:\Documents and Settings\James Bond>tracert 10.2.139.66

Tracing route to 10.2.139.66 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.21.253.66
2 42 ms 35 ms 29 ms vpn-in.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.14]
3 29 ms 28 ms 36 ms rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.161]
4 27 ms 27 ms 39 ms gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.25]
5 37 ms 49 ms 30 ms gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124]
6 29 ms 30 ms 39 ms ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.161]
7 26 ms 54 ms 31 ms gw-ngia.bliz.awmn [10.26.122.250]
8 24 ms 28 ms * 10.2.63.66
9 32 ms 29 ms 25 ms gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn [10.22.0.226]
10 46 ms 40 ms 44 ms gw-mernion2.danimoth.awmn [10.41.228.66]
11 48 ms 39 ms 25 ms 10.87.197.161
12 38 ms 30 ms 28 ms 10.17.122.161
13 30 ms 32 ms 55 ms 10.17.122.165
14 * 107 ms 45 ms gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.123]
15 57 ms 31 ms 33 ms 10.80.235.201
16 52 ms 45 ms 42 ms gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.121]
17 29 ms 52 ms 41 ms gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.123]
18 45 ms 44 ms 122 ms 10.80.235.201
19 35 ms 30 ms 35 ms gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.123]
20 54 ms 37 ms 55 ms 10.80.235.201
21 45 ms 55 ms 51 ms gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.121]
22 39 ms 42 ms 80 ms gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.123]
23 40 ms 47 ms 81 ms 10.80.235.201
24 59 ms 172 ms 173 ms gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.121]
25 40 ms 44 ms 49 ms gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.123]
26 47 ms  36 ms 44 ms 10.80.235.201
27 55 ms 70 ms 82 ms gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.121]
28 58 ms 66 ms 36 ms gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.123]
29 40 ms 54 ms 52 ms 10.80.235.201
30 50 ms 46 ms 76 ms gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.121]

Trace complete.


ότι νά ναι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JB172

router.jb172.awmn> sh ip bgp 10.2.139.66
% Network not in table

Ουτε ping κάνει.

Σταύρο, σίγουρα είναι up ο nektariosko?

----------


## jamesbond

δεν ξέρω  ::

----------


## Chrisov

Tracing route to 10.2.139.66 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.chrisov.awmn [10.3.9.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-chrisov.special.awmn [10.3.9.246]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.42.60.45
4 21 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-openhaimer.b52.awmn [10.42.44.125]
5 5 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
6 8 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-awpnet.spirosco.awmn [10.2.37.254]
7 4 ms 3 ms 14 ms gw-spirosco.greekalaxan.awmn [10.17.119.194
8 5 ms 5 ms 8 ms gw-dsfak-greekalahan.awmn [10.27.229.177]
9 3 ms 14 ms 23 ms gw-nasos765.thanasis.awmn [10.15.156.201]
10 9 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-blucky.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.145]
11 6 ms 22 ms 4 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
12 10 ms 4 ms 6 ms gw-djbill.senius.awmn [10.2.173.105]
13 26 ms 12 ms 8 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
14 13 ms 24 ms 29 ms 10.2.164.218
15 router.chrisov.awmn [10.3.9.1] reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

----------


## JB172

Αν έχει πέσει ο nektariosko (το πιο πιθανό σενάριο), σε λίγο (λογικά) θα αποσυρθεί το network του από το δίκτυο.

Και σε εσένα πάντως Chrisov αποσύρθηκε.

router.Chrisov.awmn> sh ip bgp 10.2.139.1
% Network not in table

----------


## Chrisov

Αμαν!! με παρακολουθούν!!! Αστρονομιάαααααααααα!  ::

----------


## JB172

nektariosko is up now.

----------


## Chrisov

Ναί. να τος


Tracing route to 10.2.139.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.chrisov.awmn [10.3.9.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-chrisov.special.awmn [10.3.9.246]
3 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms 10.42.60.45
4 10 ms 3 ms 1 ms gw-openhaimer.chronisc.awmn [10.25.179.85]
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-chronisc.styx.awmn [10.25.177.117]
6 12 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-styx.tompap1.awmn [10.25.177.101]
7 9 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.21.255.93
8 93 ms 29 ms 4 ms 10.21.255.102
9 6 ms 5 ms 23 ms 10.2.139.1
Trace complete.

----------


## costas43gr

Ας ρίξει κάποιος μια μάτια στον [Κόμβος Raditz (#9326)] μήπως έχει κολλήσει η quagga...αν έχει φυσικά. Κι εγώ κολλούσα πριν εκεί.
Γιάννη ετοιμάσου....  ::

----------


## JB172

παλιοκαραβάνα με έχωσες πάλι !!!  :: 

Από ότι φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα από την quagga των nektariosko & john70 που έχουν link με Raditz:
O nektariοsko λαμβάνει routes από τον Raditz.
Ο john70 δεν συνδέεται.

Ενα reboot το χρειάζεται μου φαίνεται πάντως.

Αν δεν έχει quagga ο Raditz δεν θα τον πειράξει πιστεύω. Δύο κιλά quagga είναι καλή δόση και είναι εύπεπτη.  ::  
nektariosko λαμβάνεις αίτημα για τον Raditz?
Over

----------


## costas43gr

Κάποιος να κάνει ένα ρεσταρτ στον openhaimer και κάτω, από εκεί κολαει, ενώ από άλλες διαδρομές πάει...




> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
> 4 * * * Request timed out.
> 5 * * * Request timed out.
> 6 * * * Request timed out.
> ...

----------


## costas43gr

Ενεργοποιω το λινκ με seaman και γινετε ετσι...



> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 7 ms gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
> 4 * * * Request timed out.
> 5 * * * Request timed out.
> 6 * * * Request timed out.
> ...


Στον router του seaman δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος, ούτε default gateway.

Απενεργοποιω το λινκ του seaman με openhaimer και εχω αυτο...



> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
> 3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 10.46.166.225
> 5 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-sw1jrb.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
> 6 21 ms 3 ms 4 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
> ...

----------


## commando

ok οπως το φανταστηκα καποιος διαφημιζει και εχουμε τρυπα.Παντως δεν φταιει ο Kokkasgt εκανα παντου trace απο το ρουτερ του που εχω access.

----------


## commando

viewtopic.php?f=52&t=24169&start=1755
Ισως απο confed Πατησιων δεν εχουν αποσυρθει ακομα καποια routes ,ο acinonyx ειπε να κανουν restart δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να εχει επηρεασει αυτο την διαδρομη μετα απο Seaman ομως.

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν βγαίνει άκρη...κατάφερα και κόλλησα το router του seaman...
Παίρνει routes από όλα τα λινκ, αν τα ανοίξω, δεν δίνει ούτε τον εαυτό του, ούτε 1....μέσα από μικροτικ του φτάνω παντού, δεν φτάνει κάνεις σε αυτον, μετά από ένα clear ip bgp *....έκανα κι άλλα άλλα δεν...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ρημάδια.

----------


## costas43gr

> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
> 4 18 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
> 5 3 ms 5 ms 2 ms gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.81]
> 6 4 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
> ...


Και πάλι  ::  με τα άτιμα τα μπρίκια, παίζουν όλα καθώς και του seaman...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Κάνει κανένας τίποτα δοκιμές....  ::  



```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.278 ms  0.185 ms  0.171 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.philip633.awmn (10.17.119.230)  1.595 ms  2.804 ms  2.049 ms
 3  gw-awpnet.spirosco.awmn (10.2.37.254)  1.524 ms  1.449 ms  1.555 ms
 4  rtr1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.250)  1.700 ms  2.558 ms  1.725 ms
 5  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  2.859 ms  8.604 ms  2.679 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  3.557 ms  4.179 ms  3.975 ms
 7  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.161)  22.174 ms  3.577 ms  3.843 ms
 8  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)  5.714 ms  6.389 ms  4.255 ms
```



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  ns.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.1)                          0.425ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)                      0.696ms
 2:  gw-spirosco.philip633.awmn (10.17.119.230)           asymm  6   2.391ms
 3:  gw-awpnet.spirosco.awmn (10.2.37.254)                asymm  5   2.444ms
 4:  rtr1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.250)                   asymm  6   3.648ms
 5:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)           asymm  7   3.785ms
 6:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm  8   4.668ms
 7:  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.161)                      asymm  9   5.452ms
 8:  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)                           asymm 10  10.184ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 10
```

  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άκυρον.
Είχε "χτυπήσει" το bgp στον router μου.
Όλα ok !
 :: 



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  ns.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.1)                          0.403ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)                      0.696ms
 2:  gw-dimitris.philip.awmn (10.17.121.57)                 1.415ms
 3:  gw-philip633.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.229)             2.143ms
 4:  rtr1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.250)                     2.298ms
 5:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)             3.195ms
 6:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)                6.527ms
 7:  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.161)                        6.337ms
 8:  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)                             6.715ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 8

[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.454 ms  0.263 ms  0.173 ms
 2  gw-dimitris.philip.awmn (10.17.121.57)  0.566 ms  0.452 ms  0.433 ms
 3  gw-philip633.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.229)  1.016 ms  0.895 ms  0.930 ms
 4  rtr1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.250)  1.611 ms  2.858 ms  2.437 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  2.074 ms  1.952 ms  2.685 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  2.585 ms  3.683 ms  2.580 ms
 7  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.161)  3.882 ms  4.954 ms  4.262 ms
 8  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)  3.061 ms  4.175 ms  3.758 ms
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρε Δημήτρη, σε πείραξε η ζέστη;

Τι χτύπημα στo bgp λες και βλακείες; Μιά χαρά έφτανες και πριν...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Από τα 7 Link μου, μόνο στα 2 υπήρχε traffic, τα άλλα έδειχναν 0 traffic και όταν πήγα να μπω
στην quagga στην port 2605, δεν με άφηνε, δεν υπήρχε καν.
Αφού δεν έβλεπα άλλη λύση έκανα reboot στον router και μετά έπαιξαν όλα κανονικά και μπήκα και στην quagga.

Υπόψιν ότι δεν έκανα αλλαγές και δοκιμές.
Απλά είδα στο mrtg μεγάλα ping σε όλα τα link (προφανώς με πήγαινε από αλλού και όχι απευθείας), 
έκτος των 2 που έπαιζαν κανονικά.
Τώρα τι ακριβώς έφαγε φρίκη δεν ξέρω, quagga; bgp; ντεν κσέρει...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν είχε πεθάνει h quagga δε θα έπρεπε να έχεις καθόλου traffic σε κανένα link. Μήπως έχεις static routes;

----------


## commando

Ειναι καποιο bug αν οχι της quagga του Mtik σε σχεση μαυτην.Οταν επαθα το ιδιο ηταν οταν ειχαν γινει απανωτες διακοπες ρευματος στην περιοχη.Ενω ειχα ups 2-3 απο τα λινκ μου τα ειχαν παιξει ο ρουτερ δουλευε αλλα για να παρει ξανα ολα τα routes ηθελε restart.
Ελπιζω με το 3.11 να ησυχασουμε και απο τα κολληματα και απο την quagga.

----------


## NetTraptor

```
Tracing route to 10.17.122.135 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-wolfpack.jchr.awmn [10.21.128.154]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-rf.marius.awmn [10.34.65.245]
  5     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
  6     4 ms     7 ms     5 ms  10.2.32.65
  7  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]  reports: Destination net unreac
hable.
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Ντιν ντιν Ελεος.



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.17.122.135

Tracing route to 10.17.122.135 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-wolfpack.ncksm.awmn [10.21.128.131]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-rf.marius.awmn [10.34.65.245]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
  6     5 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.2.32.65
  7     8 ms     4 ms     4 ms  ^C
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.17.122.135

Tracing route to 10.17.122.135 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  rb1.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.170]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-wolfpack.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.233]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-rf.marius.awmn [10.34.65.245]
  6     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
  7     4 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.2.32.65
  8  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]  reports: Destination net unreac
hable.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.17.122.135

Tracing route to 10.17.122.135 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-wolfpack.jchr.awmn [10.21.128.154]
  3     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-rf.marius.awmn [10.34.65.245]
  5     4 ms     4 ms     2 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
  6     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  10.2.32.65
  7  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]  reports: Destination net unreac
hable.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.17.122.135

Tracing route to 10.17.122.135 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-wolfpack.jchr.awmn [10.21.128.154]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-rf.marius.awmn [10.34.65.245]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
  6     6 ms     5 ms     4 ms  10.2.32.65
  7  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]  reports: Destination net unreac
hable.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## marius

Έκλεισα προσωρινά το routing με Vaggo13 και snakeoff2 μέχρι να βρουν τι φταίει.

----------


## NetTraptor

Να σαι καλά !!! Μισό το φταίξιμο από εκεί και μισό του ΤΕΙ που δεν έχουμε και καμιά διαδρομή για εκεί. Όλα σμπαράλια στον κόμβο.

----------


## marius

> Έκλεισα προσωρινά το routing με Vaggo13 και snakeoff2 μέχρι να βρουν τι φταίει.


Μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## Acinonyx

Τώρα πρέπει να είναι όλα εντάξει.  ::

----------


## marius

OK Βασιλη.
Βασικα 2 ωρες μετα το post που εγραψα ηταν ενταξει και ετσι το ενεργοποιησα παλι.

----------


## JB172

Tracing route to 10.21.134.10 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.jb172-2.awmn [10.2.51.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-jb172-2.nikolasc.awmn [10.25.176.173]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-nikolasc.titanas.awmn [10.15.167.245]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-titanas.nasos765.awmn [10.15.167.242]
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-nasos765.commando.awmn [10.15.169.101]
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * ^C


Commando και Σια για κάντε τα κουμάντα σας.
Από χθες το βράδυ στις 23:15 είναι έτσι.

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.416 ms 0.473 ms 0.546 ms
2 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 ::  5.580 ms 5.607 ms 5.625 ms
3 router.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.161) 5.671 ms 5.690 ms 5.698 ms
4 gw-7bpm-2.sbolis-5.awmn (10.71.97.249) 6.325 ms 6.345 ms 7.161 ms
5 gw-sbolis5.netsailor2.awmn (10.71.94.89) 32.342 ms 32.958 ms 34.801 ms
6 gw-netsailor2.dimis7.awmn (10.71.94.66) 36.567 ms 31.027 ms 29.111 ms
7 gw-dimis7.ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.37) 31.606 ms 32.106 ms 32.634 ms
8 gw-ymdim.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.49) 33.636 ms 34.201 ms 34.218 ms
9 gw-rb433aha.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.34) 34.853 ms 28.373 ms 29.565 ms
10 10.23.28.46 (10.23.28.46) 30.822 ms 22.229 ms 18.072 ms
11 gw-foobar.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.237) 47.359 ms 47.837 ms 47.857 ms
12 rb411.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.15) 43.406 ms 47.268 ms 39.736 ms
13 gw-ozonet.dait.awmn (10.46.79.254) 40.304 ms 40.327 ms 40.345 ms
14 gw-dait.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.245) 40.882 ms 41.423 ms 41.459 ms
15 gw-djbill.myth.awmn (10.2.202.250) 41.984 ms 27.814 ms 29.503 ms
16 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 48.909 ms 36.661 ms 37.151 ms

Πάλι δεν παίζουν μεταξύ τους οι 2 κόμβοι του Υμηττού. Πριν λίγο καιρό είχε ξαναγίνει το ίδιο και μετά δεν ξέρω πως έφτιαξε. Τώρα πάλι το ίδιο!

Σήμερα είδα ότι φτιάχτηκε πάλι! ολα οκ! Thanks!

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 ns0.nikis.ns.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.468 ms 0.522 ms 0.587 ms
2 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 ::  3.763 ms 3.777 ms 3.787 ms
3 router.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.161) 4.012 ms 4.026 ms 4.032 ms
4 gw-7bpm-2.sbolis-5.awmn (10.71.97.249) 5.246 ms 5.256 ms 5.755 ms
5 10.71.98.237 (10.71.98.237) 6.280 ms 7.135 ms 7.684 ms
6 gw-zaxduke.dimis7.awmn (10.72.90.5) 8.189 ms 3.643 ms 5.807 ms
7 gw-dimis7.ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.37) 7.995 ms 8.525 ms 9.069 ms
8 gw-ymdim.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.49) 11.035 ms 11.070 ms 11.082 ms
9 gw-rb433aha.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.34) 12.386 ms 12.411 ms 12.925 ms
10 10.23.28.46 (10.23.28.46) 13.489 ms 14.034 ms 14.064 ms
11 gw-foobar.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.237) 14.915 ms 15.415 ms 17.093 ms
12 rb411.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.15) 12.010 ms 6.114 ms 9.888 ms
13 gw-ozonet.dait.awmn (10.46.79.254) 11.675 ms 11.680 ms 12.201 ms
14 gw-dait.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.245) 13.188 ms 14.037 ms 14.616 ms
15 gw-djbill.myth.awmn (10.2.202.250) 15.168 ms 16.023 ms 16.598 ms
16 ns0.nikiforos.ns.awmn (10.2.237.1) 27.859 ms 29.462 ms 29.459 ms

Σήμερα και πάλι δεν παίζουν μεταξύ τους! σορρυ που σας ζαλίζω αλλά για αυτό υπάρχει το forum για να λέμε ότι προβλήματα υπάρχουν και για να διορθώνονται. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και οι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές να γίνεται η δουλειά μας.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα είδα το εξής περίεργο, πως γίνεται για να φτάσω σε κάποιον κόμβο σαν το παράδειγμα παρακάτω, από εμένα να ακολουθεί άλλη διαδρομή (που είναι και η σωστή αφού είναι και η συντομότερη) και από εκεί προς τα εμένα να πηγαίνει από αλλού ακολουθώντας μεγαλύτερη διαδρομή με περισσότερα hop? μήπως κάπου έχει κολλήσει κανά routing κλασικά? δείτε :

traceroute to 10.2.173.1 (10.2.173.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.476 ms 0.475 ms 0.531 ms
2 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 ::  3.449 ms 3.457 ms 3.470 ms
3 10.71.97.161 (10.71.97.161) 4.149 ms 4.168 ms 4.178 ms
4 gw-7bpm-2.sbolis-5.awmn (10.71.97.249) 4.219 ms 4.766 ms 5.255 ms
5 10.71.98.237 (10.71.98.237) 6.175 ms 7.112 ms 7.121 ms
6 gw-zaxduke.dimis7.awmn (10.72.90.5) 8.022 ms 3.120 ms 8.476 ms
7 gw-dimis7.ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.37) 9.956 ms 11.261 ms 11.867 ms
8 gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46) 11.947 ms 11.970 ms 12.542 ms
9 gw-dait.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.245) 12.614 ms 13.121 ms 14.483 ms
10 router.senius.awmn (10.2.173.1) 13.749 ms 13.752 ms 14.324 ms

και από την άλλη πλευρά :

router.senius.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 0 | 0 | 2 | 1 |
| 10.2.173.102 - 0 | 29 | 29 | 1 | 1 | 2 | 1 |
| 10.17.131.202 - 0 | 29 | 29 | 1 | 1 | 3 | 2 |
| gw-anman.spirosco.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 1 | 1 | 3 | 2 |
| gw-spirosco.philip633.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 2 | 2 | 4 | 2 |
| gw-philip.mary.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 2 | 2 | 6 | 2 |
| RB-433-1-in.mary.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 2 | 3 | 5 | 3 |
| gw.mary.kronos.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 3 | 4 | 7 | 4 |
| gw-kronos.giannis1.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 4 | 4 | 5 | 4 |
| gw-giannis1.kasparov.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 4 | 5 | 10 | 6 |
| gw-sbolis-5.7bpm-2.awmn - 0 | 29 | 29 | 4 | 6 | 16 | 8 |
| rb1.7bpm-2.awmn - 0 | 28 | 28 | 5 | 6 | 16 | 6 |
| ns0.nikis.ns.awmn - 0 | 28 | 28 | 5 | 6 | 9 | 7 |

----------


## gvaf

Η ζωή μας κύκλους κάνει χεχε

----------


## devilman

αυτος μάλλον που έχει δυο ρουτερ εχει λάθος ρυθμισεις το ιδιο πάθαινα και εγώ με τον thelaz
http://www.awmn.awmn/showthread.php?...163#post534163
δες εδώ

----------


## senius

... Επειδή λόγω ζέστης κολλάνε τα ανεμιστηράκια ..... και όχι μόνο...., για να τραβήξουμε και κανένα reboot.

 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.415 ms 0.458 ms 0.517 ms
2 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 ::  5.680 ms 5.686 ms 5.668 ms
3 10.71.97.161 (10.71.97.161) 5.710 ms 5.723 ms 5.733 ms
4 gw-7bpm-2.sbolis-5.awmn (10.71.97.249) 6.336 ms 6.358 ms 6.372 ms
5 gw-sbolis5.netsailor2.awmn (10.71.94.89) 9.108 ms 9.111 ms 9.958 ms
6 gw-zaxduke.dimis7.awmn (10.72.90.5) 12.008 ms 5.109 ms 8.042 ms
7 gw-dimis7.ymdim.awmn (10.46.76.37) 8.986 ms 12.308 ms 12.795 ms
8 gw-ymdim.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.49) 13.521 ms 13.521 ms 14.051 ms
9 gw-rb433aha.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.34) 15.735 ms 15.758 ms 16.321 ms
10 10.23.28.46 (10.23.28.46) 16.387 ms 7.120 ms 8.637 ms
11 gw-foobar.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.237) 10.555 ms 13.083 ms 16.074 ms
12 gw-dait.ozonet.awmn (10.46.79.253) 7.652 ms 9.476 ms 7.301 ms
13 alix-1.dait.awmn (10.46.79.130) 8.265 ms 8.891 ms 8.921 ms
14 gw-dait.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.245) 10.396 ms 11.505 ms 12.326 ms
15 gw-djbill.myth.awmn (10.2.202.250) 13.548 ms 8.070 ms 10.230 ms
16 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 13.410 ms 14.180 ms 14.200 ms

Δυστυχώς και πάλι δεν παίζουν οι 2 κομβοι του Υμηττου μεταξύ τους!

EDIT : ok έφτιαξε πριν λίγο! thanks!

----------


## Nikiforos

Εδώ και ΠΟΛΥ καιρό ο DAIT συνεχώς έχει πρόβλημα! δεν ξέρω ποιος ασχολείτε με τον DAIT αλλα οτι βοήθεια χρειαστεί ή υλικό hardware εχω κάθε διάθεση να βοηθήσω προκειμένου να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ξέρω πως το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι στον ίδιο κόμβο, γιατί κάθε φορά φτάνω στους αλλους που εχουν link μαζι του αλλά όχι και στον ίδιο! Η διαδρομή αυτή μας βολεύει εμας στην Ανατολική Αττική (Μαραθώνας, Νεα Μάκρη, Σχοινιας κτλ), και αποτελεί σημαντικό πρόβλημα στην δρομολόγηση όταν δεν παίζει ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος. Το πρόβλημα είναι πάρα πολλούς μήνες δεν είναι μονο τώρα τους καλοκαιρινούς. Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα ειδικά τον Αύγουστο οι δρομολογήσεις αλλάζουν πάρα πολλές φορές την μέρα, κάνοντας προβληματικές πολλές υπηρεσίες του δικτύου ειδικά τα VOIP. Eχουμε ελάχιστες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές για την διασύνδεση μας με το υπόλοιπο AWMN και δυστυχώς μια απο τις σημαντικότερες τις περισσότερες φορές μας είναι άχρηστη! κριμα....

EDIT : Εφτιαξε απο χτες ας ελπίσουμε να παραμείνει ετσι!

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπα που τέτοια τύχη! μια απο τα ίδια παλι. Tωρα παιζει ΛΟΛ!

----------

